
Car engines: The old motor roars back - robg
http://www.economist.com/science/displaystory.cfm?story_id=11919344
======
m0digital
We're just delaying the inevitable. Superchargers and turbo's have been in use
and refined for a long time. Superchargers rely on horsepower at the crank to
power them so to make power you need some power in the first place. Turbos now
have variable veins making them less lag prone.

However electric motors produce all the torque at 0 rpm and remains constant
to the end. Once we find a suitable battery source I don't see why the IC
engine wouldn't be retired to museums and enthusiast garages. But I could be
wrong.

